# My Photography Blog



## eldruida (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, this is my Photography Blog: El blog de El Druida
And my flickr: Flickr: El druida's Photostream
Regards.


----------



## JReichert (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know how good your English is, so I will try to translate.

Tus fotos son muy bonitas, que son claras y coloridas.

 Sin embargo. . . .

 El sitio web se ve como un sitio web para un negocio no creativa, como un abogado o un dentista o un asesor fiscal. ¿Sabes lo que estoy diciendo? Es muy suave para un sitio web de fotografía.

 Su opción de traductor (que en realidad no debería ser la última cosa en la barra lateral) no funciona para Inglés.

 ¿Hay una manera de comprimir los widgets para Facebook, Twitter, etcétera? Si usted proporcionó sólo el icono, que le daría mucho más espacio y la gente no tendría que desplazarse hacia abajo tan lejos para encontrar sus categorías y archivos.


----------

